

Investors reportedly buying into Snapchat at $10B valuation - david_xia
http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/8/26/6071911/snapchat-finds-investors-for-10-billion-valuation-round-report

======
coreymgilmore
The valuation of Snapchat is absolutely crazy. There is no revenue and barely
a hint of a revenue model (possible location based ads and news). I don't
really understand the $10B let alone the $3B offer.

For those who want to non-mobile link (I hate subdomains for mobile sites
instead of using a responsive design):
[http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/26/6071911/snapchat-finds-
inv...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/26/6071911/snapchat-finds-investors-
for-10-billion-valuation-round-report)

